# Very Sad Today :-( Rant



## cmzaha (Oct 14, 2015)

Just a Rant...
My youngest daughter the one that does m&p returned from the dentist today, and was told 6 bottom teeth have to come out and reconstructive surgery on her jaw. This is all due to health issues and meds not drugs. 

What really saddens me is the fact that she has raised money for many people by supplying her products and she sends all money made to them, and keeps non of it to even cover supplies. Now when she needs help there is no one to help her. :thumbdown: I cannot help much anymore since we and her grandparents had all the upper teeth replaced with implants. This  living on fixed incomes, and market sales sucking these days it does not leave much extra. This girl never gets a break and it depresses me to no end. Only good thing that has happened her husband found work after being off for 3 yrs, yep I had to support 2 families, but his work is in asphalt and it is sporadic. 

I am not asking for anything just trying to relieve a little sadness today. But what is really frightening is the oral surgeon said it is getting life threatening because of all the decay, due to her constant severe dry mouth. Where does one even go to get help with extractions?  :sad:


----------



## Arimara (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't know what to say. I'm sorry your family is going through this. That many teeth needing extractions? that's rough for anyone.


----------



## TeresaT (Oct 14, 2015)

Will health insurance or medicaide cover any of it since it is directly related to/resulting from a medical condition and not a dental issue?  If it was structly dental, and there was no dental coverage, I would assume not; however, If the doctors relate it to a medical condition, maybe she can get public assistance or benefits to cover at least part of the costs.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm so very very sorry. Thoughts and prayers to all of you. Hope things work out.


----------



## traderbren (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry. I hope things work out.


----------



## KristaY (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry, Carolyn, for your daughter's dental problems.

I have a couple of suggestions. First, does she live near a dental school? Most universities that have dental programs also see patients that the students work on. It takes much longer to have the procedure done because the dental instructor has to approve each step, but it's very cost effective.

Second, has she looked into Care Credit? It can be found at carecredit.com and is a credit card that can be used for dental, medical, veterinary care, etc. My son just signed up for it since he has no dental insurance and he started with a credit line of $2000 with no interest if he pays it off within 18 months. I know that's a small drop in the bucket when it comes to implants but at least it's a start.

I hope she's able to get the proper care and feels better soon.


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed (Oct 14, 2015)

Carolyn, I googled around and found that the California Dental Associate has a section of their website where you can search for low-cost dental clinics near your city. I know in my area, dental care for low-income people has been vastly improved since a couple of high-profile cases of kids dying from infections that started in their teeth. So it would be worth checking out.

I'm so sorry you have to go through this and I hope your daughter can find the care she needs.


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry that you and your family are going through this. I'm sure it's very hard. From what I've noticed of you on this forum, you are a tough and determined lady and I hope that those qualities allow you to find a solution for your daughter.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 14, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> Will health insurance or medicaide cover any of it since it is directly related to/resulting from a medical condition and not a dental issue?  If it was structly dental, and there was no dental coverage, I would assume not; however, If the doctors relate it to a medical condition, maybe she can get public assistance or benefits to cover at least part of the costs.





KristaY said:


> I'm so sorry, Carolyn, for your daughter's dental problems.
> That is exactly the angle I am trying to get her to work on since they already have it listed as a medical problem. She told me insurance told her no, but I think she needs to work on it harder.
> 
> I have a couple of suggestions. First, does she live near a dental school? Most universities that have dental programs also see patients that the students work on. It takes much longer to have the procedure done because the dental instructor has to approve each step, but it's very cost effective.
> ...


She tried a dental school, yes I am in an area of dental schools, but they will not accept her because of her epilepsy and rheumatoid arthritis. It is a real bummer. All work has to be done under anesthesia for her. Unfortunetly credit is out, when we lost our business during the big crash we also lost our credit with it. (after I worked my whole life to have perfect credit) another reason why I cannot help her out.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 14, 2015)

TeaLeavesandTweed said:


> Carolyn, I googled around and found that the California Dental Associate has a section of their website where you can search for low-cost dental clinics near your city. I know in my area, dental care for low-income people has been vastly improved since a couple of high-profile cases of kids dying from infections that started in their teeth. So it would be worth checking out.
> 
> I'm so sorry you have to go through this and I hope your daughter can find the care she needs.


Thankyou, but as mentioned she is not a great candidate for clinics. She has been trying for a year to get on full disability, but that is not easy here, even though her doctors recommend disability 



commoncenz said:


> I'm so sorry that you and your family are going through this. I'm sure it's very hard. From what I've noticed of you on this forum, you are a tough and determined lady and I hope that those qualities allow you to find a solution for your daughter.


Thankyou, and to all of you. I was just in a bummer mood


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Oct 14, 2015)

I hope your night turns around. Had a bummer sad night myself last night. Try to stay positive!


----------



## KristaMarie (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Have you considered crowd funding? I'm sure many people here would donate if you started a gofundme or something similar!


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 14, 2015)

I think Krista has a point -- Your daughter helps others because she learns they need help and she has a means to help them. Maybe it's time to ask others to give a bit back to her?!?!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 14, 2015)

Yep, already mentioned that DeeAnna, she will not. Saying my prayers she is heading to the hospital and see if she can at least get the extractions done as an emergency. The Oral Doc told her the decay could be life threatening. Here's hoping. I am really thinking about trying the GoFundMe, not sure what it involves


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Oct 15, 2015)

Carolyn, your daughter's situation is very sad. She sounds like a lovely, generous, and kind person. She has reached out and helped others and should not be ashamed to let others help her! Please let us know if you decide to start a gofundme. 

Also, she is very lucky to have such a strong lady for her mother. It sounds like the situation has your family very stressed but your family also sounds like a bunch of stubborn fighters. I wish you and yours the best and hope you find a solution.


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2015)

Here is the link to GoFundMe:  https://www.gofundme.com/Medical-Illness-Healing/

Scroll to the bottom of the page and it says 5 minute sign up.


----------



## jblaney (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your daughter Carolyn.   She does sound like such a good person who has been dealt a crummy hand.   I think gofundme is an absolutely great idea, especially since this is life threatening.  I understand no one wants to take a handout, but everyone of us needs a little extra help once in a while.   I will fund it it you set it up.   Please let everyone know if you do.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about her struggles. Please let us know if you set up a gofundme.


----------



## christinetackett (Oct 15, 2015)

So sorry that your family is going through this. She does sound like a very good person. My elder sister had some decay problem with her bottom teeth and she consulted a cosmetic dental clinic in Whitby (Appletons was the name). It was fixed within 1 day. And I remember she says it was affordable too. Anyway, please let us know the updates.


----------



## lsg (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your daughter's problem.  Is there any way that she can get help through the state?


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this and know what it's like to have major dental issues (thanks genetics and thanks quack dentists I went to as a kid).

It's ridiculous that we still separate dental from medical care in this country - as though teeth are just cosmetic and care is still done by barbers instead of necessary for health. If she has medical insurance, she should check with them about going to an oral surgeon to perform certain procedures. I have a high deductible medical plan with the same company as my dental insurance - so get the "benefit" of them both technically covering the same procedures. They do me the "favor" of lobbing everything other than routine cleaning charges over to the medical side where I have to pay 100% until my medical deductible is met.  It screws me - but that stance might actually help your daughter if her medical deductible is already met for the year.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 15, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this and know what it's like to have major dental issues (thanks genetics and thanks quack dentists I went to as a kid).
> 
> It's ridiculous that we still separate dental from medical care in this country - as though teeth are just cosmetic and care is still done by barbers instead of necessary for health. If she has medical insurance, she should check with them about going to an oral surgeon to perform certain procedures. I have a high deductible medical plan with the same company as my dental insurance - so get the "benefit" of them both technically covering the same procedures. They do me the "favor" of lobbing everything other than routine cleaning charges over to the medical side where I have to pay 100% until my medical deductible is met.  It screws me - but that stance might actually help your daughter if her medical deductible is already met for the year.


She tried the hospital last night and they refused. This is insane especially when oral surgeons refuse to work on her, and this can be life threatening since gangerine can set in very quickly. I told her to fight some more with the insurance company.


----------



## TeresaT (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry she is going through this.  Please let us know if you open a go fund me account.  Whatever she collects and doesn't use for herself can always be paid forward to whomever she wishes to help.


----------



## houseofwool (Oct 15, 2015)

Does she have any medical insurance at all?  Even Medicaid?

If so, find the plan documents and review the section on dental care. 

Most plans cover care related to an illness or trauma (versus neglected oral hygiene). 

If necessary, I can help navigate this, I work in medical claims for a health insurance company.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry that you and your daughter are going through this right now, Carolyn. I know that things like this can be really overwhelming. I don't do the prayer thing, but I'm sending healthy, positive thoughts your way!


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Oct 15, 2015)

Is it possible for her to sign up for Obamacare? The options for adult dental care here are ..not many, but there are a couple.   I was working full time and had insurance when I had something similar done, so I cannot help much as far as what she might do to pay for it, other than it sounds like it is medically necessary, and that term right there....'medically necessary'...is a big deal when it comes to getting things accepted or denied. (That comes from my CPC knowledge).  In your research and applications, please be sure you let them know, or even obtain documentation from the dentists/doctors stating that the procedures are medically necessary. 

I had to have my front four teeth plus a right one taken out by oral surgery, and a partial put in. The dentist made/fitted me for my partial first, then I went in to a different oral surgeon and was put to sleep and had all 5 of the teeth removed. They had to split open my top gum and shave my bone because I have such a horrible overbite. They fit the partial in at the time of the surgery and no matter what you do, you do not remove that partial while your face heals from that surgery. (otherwise it won't go back in! LOL)

The surgery (for me) wasn't much to get over....I declined pain medication because I have my fibro treatments, and I was up and about cleaning an iguana tank the next day (but down the day after). It will probably be more for her to recover from, but that is a vague idea of what she would go through. Also, another reason my surgery may have been a little less painful is because I had to have that surgery because of an accident I had when I was 7 years old, and over time, all of those teeth ---thier roots---had retracted and went back up into my skull. Basically, 5 teeth gave themselves root canals, so I had no feeling in them whatsoever. They finally started to chip and break after years and years so they had to go.

I also know the feeling of giving and giving and giving and then that rare time when you need....everyone has scattered. It's horribly frustrating. I love to help people as well, but it has caused me to think twice now before I say yes to someone who probably wouldn't do even half of the same thing for me in return. It took a whole lot for me to learn that, too.

Then there is the dentist who chews you out for your teeth not being perfect. When you have to go a few years with no access to dental care---which is ridiculously expensive--these things happen. 

In my state it is really easy, even if you work and have a lower-wage paying job, to get on Obama care, so hopefully there is something in your state that you can research that will help. I will be thinking of you all.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Oct 15, 2015)

Carolyn, I'm very sorry to hear this. It makes me very sad as you really seem like such a hard worker and it hurts to hear something so negative happening to your daughter who seems just as much of a hard worker and kind person despite her adversity. I don't know how she must feel but I really hope things turn around. 

I don't have any advice to provide beyond that was already given but, I wanted to respond even if its not particularly helpful.


----------



## kumudini (Oct 15, 2015)

I really hope you find a solution to this critical issue Carolyn. I don't know much about the workings of health insurance. Just want to see if I could help any way I can. I think you should really give us SMFers a chance. I know most of us are thinking of contributing whatever little we could, hope there is a way to do that even if you don't start a crowd funding account. I know it's not always easy to accept help from others but we all need help sometimes and those who give that help so freely must know how to accept also.
Also, I thought I would say this, clove bud EO and peppermint EO are very good for dental health, they are in many Ayurvedic toothpastes in India. Lately I've been using a drop of each on my toothpaste when I brush and it's been really helpful with my sensitivity and keeping those minor aches at bay. May be she could use them too to keep the gangrene from setting in. I know there's more to gangrene than just infection but those EOs improve circulation as well.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 15, 2015)

houseofwool said:


> Does she have any medical insurance at all?  Even Medicaid?
> 
> If so, find the plan documents and review the section on dental care.
> 
> ...


She has a PPO through her hubby's union. I keep telling her the same thing. Thankyou for the offer might have to take you up on it. I will find out just what policy she has. All oral surgeons have contributed this to health issues not neglect


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 16, 2015)

TwystedPryncess said:


> Is it possible for her to sign up for Obamacare? The options for adult dental care here are ..not many, but there are a couple.   I was working full time and had insurance when I had something similar done, so I cannot help much as far as what she might do to pay for it, other than it sounds like it is medically necessary, and that term right there....'medically necessary'...is a big deal when it comes to getting things accepted or denied. (That comes from my CPC knowledge).  In your research and applications, please be sure you let them know, or even obtain documentation from the dentists/doctors stating that the procedures are medically necessary.
> 
> I had to have my front four teeth plus a right one taken out by oral surgery, and a partial put in. The dentist made/fitted me for my partial first, then I went in to a different oral surgeon and was put to sleep and had all 5 of the teeth removed. They had to split open my top gum and shave my bone because I have such a horrible overbite. They fit the partial in at the time of the surgery and no matter what you do, you do not remove that partial while your face heals from that surgery. (otherwise it won't go back in! LOL)
> 
> ...


You sound like a very similiar situation as my daughter, I am so glad you were able to have it taken care of. Here Obamacare is a JOKE, while her husband was out of work her husband got on Obamanoncare and so did my granddaughter, the one who is ill never did get on it. They kept denying her. I am going to have her get in writing this is a health issue. The Doctor told her yesterday it is not her fault. She also has some syndrome, do not remember what she called it, that causes severe dry mouth, dry eyes etc, which is the root of the problem



galaxyMLP said:


> Carolyn, I'm very sorry to hear this. It makes me very sad as you really seem like such a hard worker and it hurts to hear something so negative happening to your daughter who seems just as much of a hard worker and kind person despite her adversity. I don't know how she must feel but I really hope things turn around.
> 
> I don't have any advice to provide beyond that was already given but, I wanted to respond even if its not particularly helpful.


Thankyou, sometimes it just helps to chat with someone.



kumudini said:


> I really hope you find a solution to this critical issue Carolyn. I don't know much about the workings of health insurance. Just want to see if I could help any way I can. I think you should really give us SMFers a chance. I know most of us are thinking of contributing whatever little we could, hope there is a way to do that even if you don't start a crowd funding account. I know it's not always easy to accept help from others but we all need help sometimes and those who give that help so freely must know how to accept also.
> Also, I thought I would say this, clove bud EO and peppermint EO are very good for dental health, they are in many Ayurvedic toothpastes in India. Lately I've been using a drop of each on my toothpaste when I brush and it's been really helpful with my sensitivity and keeping those minor aches at bay. May be she could use them too to keep the gangrene from setting in. I know there's more to gangrene than just infection but those EOs improve circulation as well.


Thanyou so much for your concern, as I mentioned I am not here asking for anything. Sometimes it just feels good to not always hold it in. This is a girl that really needs a break in life. They lost everything in the big economic crash and starting over is very difficult. I used to use clove eo for toothaches and love peppermint


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Oct 16, 2015)

So sorry that your family is dealing with this.  I can completely relate, I've always had horrid teeth, and developed a massive infection when I was out of work.  Even now, with pretty darn good insurance, I'm paying three digits out of pocket.  _Sigh_
I hope life cuts her a break soon so she can take care of things.


----------



## Dharlee (Oct 19, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this. My sister came home from her dentist Thursday and was told she needed 5 pulled for the exact same reason. I never knew that dry mouth would cause this (along with health problems). I feel so bad for her, and for your daughter. That is a frightening thing.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 19, 2015)

Dharlee said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. My sister came home from her dentist Thursday and was told she needed 5 pulled for the exact same reason. I never knew that dry mouth would cause this (along with health problems). I feel so bad for her, and for your daughter. That is a frightening thing.


It is horrible. Good luck to your sister it is so blasted expensive, I have always wondered why dental insurance has never kept up


----------



## Rowan (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter. You must feel so frustrated at the moment!!I sometimes forget how lucky we are in the UK with medical and dental care. When things went disastrously wrong after my daughter was born, I had to have multiple life saving surgeries, over a period of 5 months. I shudder to think what that would have cost.  My husband had to look after me, 2 young kids and his Dad who had terminal cancer, so his business fell apart and we now have massive debts, but at least we don't have medical debts as well! The impact of this has been horrendous over the years, culminating in my husband being seriously unwell and unable to work for five years.

It sounds like you've had to pick up the pieces yourself and keep everything going.  I guess the reason I'm telling you about my story, is that I would love to help you and your daughter out.  I realise just how devastating it is, when despite how hard you work there isn't enough money. Your daughter's health is so important and she sounds really special, as do you.  If you set up the fund, I would love to contribute. It may not be much, but it will be given from the heart.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 19, 2015)

"....I would love to contribute. It may not be much, but it will be given from the heart...."

This. 

Friends and family helped me when times were rough. I would appreciate the chance to "pay it forward" by helping you and yours.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 25, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> "....I would love to contribute. It may not be much, but it will be given from the heart...."
> 
> This.
> 
> Friends and family helped me when times were rough. I would appreciate the chance to "pay it forward" by helping you and yours.


Thankyou so much DeeAnna,what a fantastic offer. HouseofWool is a sweetie and is working on her insurance for us, so hopefully she will get insurance help. Right now if she can at least have the surgery done and the partial she can work on the implants as she saves. Needs a partial in the front to save the top implants. What a vicious circle it is


----------



## dibbles (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't check this board often so I am just now seeing this. I am sorry this is happening, and hoping for a good outcome for your daughter. If there is some kind of fund set up, I would also like to help. This little soaping community, somewhere along the line, has started feeling like friends to me. I hope you will let us know how she is doing.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 29, 2015)

Thankyou Dibbles, she goes to the oral surgeon tomorrow and we will see what we can do. Think I talked her into a Fund Me, which we hate with all our being to do, but sometimes desperation sets in. When my oldest gets home I am going to ask her if she will set it up. Unfortunately we are wits end on where to turn. Insurance is also not cooperating even with this being a medical issue. Really sucks


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 29, 2015)

Carolyn,

Your daughter has provided others with much help and support. Remind her how much satisfaction she got from making the world a better place.

Then let her know, that we would like the chance to do the same for her, because it would offer us the satisfaction of knowing we helped make the world a little better.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 29, 2015)

^^^ this! 

It might sound harsh -

If she helps other people, she can't be against people helping one another in general. "We have to help out those in need". So does that just not apply to her? 

For a person to be truly generous they need to accept acts of generosity, especially when in need.


----------



## godschild (Oct 29, 2015)

I would also like the chance to try to help out as well through the gofundme once set up.  I am going through the same thing with my son who needs some oral surgery that I can't afford.  I'm disabled and my son is in college and can't find a job in our small town to even be able to afford Obamacare.  He aged out of medicaid and now needs root canals etc.  I called the dental college and they said it would still be a few thousand dollars.  There's no way I can come up with that so he just has to suffer till he can find a job I guess.  I know for a fact he has turned in the job applications and went on interviews but there are so many people applying to the same jobs, they won't even give him a chance.  I've always been the first to help people but now that I need help, it's nothing but crickets from the people that I've helped before.  I haven't set up a gofundme because he's just been so down about it all, he said they can just all rot out.  Breaks my heart that he's in pain so I totally understand what you're going through right now.  It hurts being a parent and not being able to help your child.  Please, if you set up the gofundme, make sure you send me a personal message with the info so I can give whatever I can.  I don't want you going through what I'm going through now and between us all, maybe we can work together to get her what she needs.  So much love being sent to yall and prayers being sent also.


----------



## godschild (Oct 29, 2015)

I wasn't even going to get on here tonight but I'm so glad I did so I at least know to pray on it Carolyn.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 29, 2015)

godschild said:


> I would also like the chance to try to help out as well through the gofundme once set up.  I am going through the same thing with my son who needs some oral surgery that I can't afford.  I'm disabled and my son is in college and can't find a job in our small town to even be able to afford Obamacare.  He aged out of medicaid and now needs root canals etc.  I called the dental college and they said it would still be a few thousand dollars.  There's no way I can come up with that so he just has to suffer till he can find a job I guess.  I know for a fact he has turned in the job applications and went on interviews but there are so many people applying to the same jobs, they won't even give him a chance.  I've always been the first to help people but now that I need help, it's nothing but crickets from the people that I've helped before.  I haven't set up a gofundme because he's just been so down about it all, he said they can just all rot out.  Breaks my heart that he's in pain so I totally understand what you're going through right now.  It hurts being a parent and not being able to help your child.  Please, if you set up the gofundme, make sure you send me a personal message with the info so I can give whatever I can.  I don't want you going through what I'm going through now and between us all, maybe we can work together to get her what she needs.  So much love being sent to yall and prayers being sent also.


It does hurt, especially when there was a time I could have written out a check and not worried about it, but those good times are gone. Sounds like your son is going through the same as my daughter, it is so bad that we cannot get help in this country we live in. As for Obama no-care it is a complete joke, she never could get on it. Her hubby finally found work but now we are starting the winter season when road work and asphalt quit for a few months. I will pray for your son to find a job, it is so hard. Even though I do 3 markets a week, nothing is selling so it is no help. So much for the "Golden State".


----------



## godschild (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you for the prayers.  It is hard to understand how so many can't get help when they need it.  Something else to pray on.  Take care of yourself and know that you can always contact me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 29, 2015)

Carolyn, I'm with the others, if you decide to set up a fund let us know.  I too would like to help.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 29, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> ^^^ this!
> 
> It might sound harsh -
> 
> ...



Therein lies the difference between pride and humility and pride isn't the best basis for a decision.

Carolyn, please let us know if you do make a GoFundMe page. I'd like to help as well. I don't have much myself but right now, I have all I need.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 29, 2015)

Carolyn, I understand that you might be a bit uncomfortable about GoFundMe, but please don't be. Most of the time, I think these funds are set up because of a true need, and a lot of little contributions can really add up to a helpful amount.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 11, 2017)

This is an old thread of mine, but decided to give an update since most folks are still around. My daughter ended up losing all her teeth and many thanks to her Grandma she now has every tooth replaced with bridges and implants. This has been a very long train and she is finally down to the last three which will be finished in a month. Even with 24 hr care I cannot pay my mom back for all she has done. This all cost at least a year of full time live in care. My baby now has her teeth. The dentist she has finishing up all the work told her nothing could have saved her teeth and it is directly caused from her health problems, not drugs. She almost lost all the previous work which was done around the time of this original posting due to all the work shifting and falling. Her dentist was able to save the work. Now my baby feels like she can be seen in public again and feels human. She always felt people were judging her and looking down at her. 

Her sister had set up a go fund me but we never received any help. Very sad for a girl that will literally give her last sandwich or dollar to someone in need.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles. I hope your daughter's health continues to improve.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 11, 2017)

WOW! Thanks for the update, Carolyn. I'm glad things are going well for your daughter and her teeth. And kudos to Grandma for helping out. And to you for holding it all together. I know this has been a roller coaster ride for you and your family.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm so glad she managed to get her teeth fixed. Feeling self conscious about yourself can have such a huge impact on happiness.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 11, 2017)

yes the most important she does have them, and it is so important


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 11, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Thankyou, but as mentioned she is not a great candidate for clinics. She has been trying for a year to get on full disability, but that is not easy here, even though her doctors recommend disability



I can certainly relate. I'm told that you have to just keep applying because they just turn everyone down the first (sometimes several) times. 

I'm so sorry you all had to go through this. I have a friend who is looking to go to Thailand for her dental care. Apparently it's better than the care she could afford here. Of course she doesn't have the additional medical challenges your daughter has.. But it certainly says something about the state of our nation when its cheaper to fly to Thailand, get quality dental work done, recover, and then come back to the US. 

I'm glad your daughter was able to get the care she needed.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you for the update glad she's almost done and gets to be happier because of it.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you for posting an update. I'm so glad your daughter has her smile back. I remember when you first brought this up, and I have thought about you/her often. It's nice that she has a happy ending to this ordeal.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't know how I missed this thread back in 2015, but I'm really glad she's doing better and got her smile back.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 12, 2017)

Thankyou everyone. It has been a long road but she is almost done


----------



## jblaney (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm so happy this all worked out for your daughter Carolyn.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you for the update.
Implants are not easy ( as you well know).
Having people not pay it forward when the shoe is on the other foot is a difficult thing to accept. Most people are takers and not givers. You and yours are a blessing in that you are givers.

Keep being who you are!


Steve


----------



## TBandCW (Apr 13, 2017)

A nice smile goes a a long way in how you feel about yourself.  
I can relate as my daughter in law lost all her teeth while undergoing cancer treatment.  My in laws paid for all her dental work.  Thank goodness for family!


----------

